#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Ορατές αποκλίσεις μεταξύ αποτύπωσης GPS και υποβάθρου αεροφωτογραφιών ΕΚΧΑ Α.Ε. (2015-2016)

## Εύα

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
αποτυπώνω έκταση με σύστημα GPS (δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να αναφέρω εταιρία και μοντέλο) , κατά την αποτύπωση έχω καλό σήμα και ακρίβεια, και όταν περνάω το περίγραμμα στον χάρτη αεροφωτογραφιών ΕΓΣΑ έχω σοβαρή μετακίνηση του περιγράμματος σε σχέση με σταθερά σημεία που είναι αναγνωρίσιμα (μάντρες, οριογραμμή δρόμου κλπ).
Είναι σύνηθες και σε σας ή να προβληματιστώ ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την αποτύπωση;

----------

